
We Need More Newsletter Tools, Here's 7 you can build and I'll pay for - kamphey
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/7-newsletter-product-ideas-for-indiehackers-041b39e5d0
======
kamphey
Any of these you would pay for too?

\- Better Archives

\- Tiny Sends Queued

\- NPS For Emails

\- Growth Dashboard

\- Directory Maker

\- Email Courses

\- Lead Magnet Manager

